# Mit PS PDF erstellen mit dynamischen Textfeldern



## Sebigf (10. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mit Photoshop einen Gutschein erstellt. Dieser hat natürlich Textfelder (Wert etc.) die ausgefüllt werden müssen.

Wie kann ich es mit PS machen, dass z.b. das Wert-Feld einfach mit dem Acrobat Reader ausgefüllt werden kann ?!

Danke


----------



## mogmog (10. November 2005)

mmmm

soweit ich weiß kann mann das nur mit dem AdobeAcrobat *Profesional *machen da baust du den gutschein mit dem Acrobat (erweiters die datei).
Wenn du ihn hast dann geht das recht einfach Datei --> PDF Erstellen --> Aus Datei.

Ansonnsten würde ich es als PSD lassen und einfach per hand nachtragen.....  

weiß nicht genau ob es dann noch eine andere Lösung giebt mit PS eine Veränderbare PDF zu erstellen.


----------

